# Dual Training?



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone have any good articles, website, or personal advice on dual training? 

Khloee is trained to go outside right now, but I think I may want to look into training her on pee pads as well. Right now we have a sitter that comes in 2x a day while I am at work, but come August we won't have her anymore 

The only thing is that I don't want Khloee to stop going outside all together, so how do I train her to go outside when Mommy is home, but if Mommy is at work, let her know that she has the option of the pad? And *just* the pad. One of the reasons I chose outside training was because I was afraid pads taught our little ones that anywhere inside the house was game! :w00t: Speaking of pads, what's better, pad, or litter box type devices like the Ugo (sp?) 

My lil girl just turned 8 months, so I wonder if its too late to instill this new training?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo uses a potty porch at night and goes outside during the day. I think it is a matter of routine.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Whats a potty porch???


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

I also would like to dual train but do not know how to go about it.

Here is a link for Porch Potty....looks very interesting but we do not have a porch so i wonder if you can use them inside?

Best Ways to Potty Train a Puppy. Dog Potty boxes and other training tools


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gustave is dual trained. I'm not really sure how exactly we did it. He has a Ugodog but it's outside in the balcony. He whines to be let out in the balcony. Or he goes when we take him for walks. 

We are at a hotel now and he hasn't used the pad there yet (because we take him out often enough). While we were at Orlando he did use the pad in the mornings when he just had to go. 

We were visiting Beatriz yesterday and while he whined to tell us he needed to go, nobody listened so he ended up using Benjamin's pad. 

So in short I have no idea how he understands that pad is good as second option. But I'm gonna guess its just from watching other dogs do their business on the pad. I think it clicked for him when he saw Stacy's dogs use the pad at a show. That was the first time he used a pad. And since then he's been good at using a pad in desperate situations. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> So in short I have no idea how he understands that pad is good as second option. But I'm gonna guess its just from watching other dogs do their business on the pad. I think it clicked for him when he saw Stacy's dogs use the pad at a show. That was the first time he used a pad. And since then he's been good at using a pad in desperate situations.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So I may have to wait until Lexington in June.....then Gustave can show Maya how to do it!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Gongjoo said:


> Anyone have any good articles, website, or personal advice on dual training?
> 
> Khloee is trained to go outside right now, but I think I may want to look into training her on pee pads as well. Right now we have a sitter that comes in 2x a day while I am at work, but come August we won't have her anymore
> 
> ...


Has she ever use the pad before in the past? When we got Obi at 9 months old, he was pad-trained and we switched him to only-outside (my husband's strong preference). Well, I WISH he was dual-trained because it's so much more convenient for traveling! So, now that Owen is here, I made sure to keep him dual-trained for pad and outside. I think peeing on grass is instinctual so she will not forget that skill at all. What worked for me was to take Owen to the pad and use the command "go potty" and then praise/treat him for using the pad. Then, i would take both dogs outside few times throughout the day and praise/treat them for doing their business outdoors. I would take her to the pad more than outdoors until she "gets it."

I will say it is harder, but certainly possible, to train from outside to indoor. You may have to play around with different textures. I think pads are the easiest for traveling. It's not easy taking a ugo-dog around to other people's home, airplanes, etc. Just be consistent in taking her to the pad instead of outside as usual. If she absolutely won't go on the pad, you can try those potty-patches of grass and try that indoors. Or, you can try a ugo-dog type system.

At 8 months, she is still very trainable as long as you're consistent  hope this helps.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm glad someone started this thread because I was wondering the same thing. Simba prefers the outdoors and is really good about following the established schedule or letting us know when he needs to go (it's us who are not very good at the second one 😉). I'd like to start teaching him to use a potty turf or pad in the balcony since it could come in handy for traveling or when the weather is not very cooperative, I just didn't know how to start! I will try what is suggested here. Thanks again!!! He's a bit older, so it may take longer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Cassie is also 8 months . She is pad trained. Now that the weather is nice I would like her to go outside. I have tried everything. I take her out when I know she has to really go. She just rolls over and says" mommy rub my tummy". I take her in and she runs to her pad and goes.
If it is any help. Cassie never missed her pad once I started giving her freeze dried liver treats. She gets them only for potty. 

I am now worried because I have been reading this post and you were talking about too much protein.... Do you think she is getting to much. Sorry to answer your question with a question.

Those new..... Newbies.....!

But there is something to be said for pad training !

I pet sat my sons dogs for a week. A Maltese, bichon/poodle mix, and a English spaniel.... It rained all week and it seemed that all I did was let the dogs out. I was out because izzy is a Maltese and I did not want to let her out alone So... Me too please I want to have it both ways. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Has she ever use the pad before in the past? When we got Obi at 9 months old, he was pad-trained and we switched him to only-outside (my husband's strong preference). Well, I WISH he was dual-trained because it's so much more convenient for traveling! So, now that Owen is here, I made sure to keep him dual-trained for pad and outside. I think peeing on grass is instinctual so she will not forget that skill at all. What worked for me was to take Owen to the pad and use the command "go potty" and then praise/treat him for using the pad. Then, i would take both dogs outside few times throughout the day and praise/treat them for doing their business outdoors. I would take her to the pad more than outdoors until she "gets it."
> 
> I will say it is harder, but certainly possible, to train from outside to indoor. You may have to play around with different textures. I think pads are the easiest for traveling. It's not easy taking a ugo-dog around to other people's home, airplanes, etc. Just be consistent in taking her to the pad instead of outside as usual. If she absolutely won't go on the pad, you can try those potty-patches of grass and try that indoors. Or, you can try a ugo-dog type system.
> 
> At 8 months, she is still very trainable as long as you're consistent  hope this helps.


 
Thank you Marisa! You are always a wealth of knowledge and so helpful!:wub: I think I am going to take the plung and try this out. I think I may get the ugodog or something similar like that patch of grass. Whenever I take Khloee places, I can be with her 24/7 so can let her outside to tinkle; my biggest concern is when I am at work, I don't want her to think she needs to hold it all day! :blink:One of the big reasons I need to keep Khloee trained for outside as well as inside potty is because we go to my parents' house to visit a lot and they prefer the outside potty so I gotta respect that. 

One caveat: I'm in AZ, so usually there isn't much grass. We have desert landscaping pebble and dirt, so that is what Khloee is used to. Do you think this would be something to worry about?


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks like I am not the only one with questions! Glad I started this thread, we have gotten some great advice! Hopefully we are all successful with this! Just to show how helpful SM can be: I didn't even know about dual training until I came here! I honestly always thought it was one or the other! Learn something new all the time!!!


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

Like Cassie, my fluffs are pad trained. I really want to teach them to go outside too. When I take them for walks, Lilly, who is 1, will go on the grass. Toby, 7 mo old, will not! He will wait til we get home and run right to the piddle pad! I'm not sure how to teach them to do both, but I can say that they only use the piddle pads. They do not go anywhere else in the house so I wouldn't worry that yours will do that once they are pad trained. A couple of times I've forgotten to put a pad down Toby has peed in the exact spot where the pad should have been! Good luck and let us know how it goes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Isabella was trained with the UGoDog system. Took less than 4 weeks and she was completely trained. Once spring arrived and we were outside more she just started pooing outside. However, she will pee outside occasionally but usually when we return from our walks she heads to the litter soon as we get home. I think I will cut a piece of the pee pad and try laying it on the lawn. Perhaps smelling it will help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I potty pad trained Leila when I first got her for several reasons (not necessarily in this order):
1. I was working 2-3 days per week and no one was home to take her out.
2. I didn't want her on the ground before she was fully vaccinated. 
3. With the distance it takes inside my house to get her to the grass, I was afraid she wouldn't make it that far. 
4. I've learned from having small dogs in the past they don't like to go out if it's raining, too cold, or if it's really windy. (At least, that's how mine were)

As soon as I got her and would take her to her pad when she showed "the signs", I said, "go potty" and would really praise her for going and gave her a treat. I always carried a laundry basket with a pad in it wherever we went and before going inside the places, I would put her in it and tell her, "go potty" and she would. Now that she is fully vaccinated, the weather is warmer (hot), and we are outside more, I've been telling her "go potty" on the grass. Now, she just does it on her own if on grass if she's got to go. She still doesn't know how to tell me when we are inside that she wants to go outside. She just goes to her pad. But I haven't tried teaching her that either. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cici was pad trained first for indoors, and trained to go potty outside when she turned close to 1 year old, so I'm sure it's not to late for your little one to go from outdoors to indoors. It is very convenient to be dual trained. When I'm not home Cici goes inside on the pad, and when I'm home I leave the door open to the backyard so she can go whenever she needs to. What worked for us was the potty training spray, when we made the transition from indoors to outdoors (while still keeping the indoor pads). I would just reward her whenever she went potty outside (in your case it would be rewarding for going potty on the pad), well that's just how we did it but I've heard of others able to train without rewarding. It was also helpful to use the command "go peepee", since she was little whenever she went potty I would keep repeating that, so when I was teaching her to potty outside and she didn't know what to do, I would tell her, kind of like letting her know it's ok to do it outside too and it seemed to work really well. That command also comes in handy for road trips, I tell her to go potty before getting on the car, like reminding her, kind of like parents do with human kids hehe. Oh and I just personally preferred the pads over u-go dog or the potty patch because I found it easier to clean up when I'm in a hurry, especially since she just goes outside most of the time so we don't use that many potty pads. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Kelly is dual trained. She came to me pad trained, but she also learned to go outside by watching Dolce. She only uses the pad inside and if I take her out she just knows she can go there too. It is so convenient for me because she can have the free-run of the house when I'm not home and I don't have to worry about her having accidents. With Dolce I had to crate him when I left and someone had to take him out for me too. 

I think if you just focus on pad training her you'll be fine. I don't think she'll forget that it's okay to also pee outside.


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Simba is on his path to being dual trained! He's learned the Ugodog system quite well, although I wouldn't say we're 100% there. So it is possible 😄.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

